# مكيف star vision ستار فيجين 6 نجوم والتركيب والتوصيل مجانا الى باب المنزل.



## اماني مصطفي (26 أكتوبر 2014)

مكيف star vision ستار فيجين 6 نجوم 
والتركيب والتوصيل مجانا الى باب المنزل.
نسبة توفير للطاقة 60%
7 سنوات ضمان على الكومبروسر و 1 سنة ضمان شامل.
-----------------------------------------------
1- 18 ألف وحدة حار/بارد بسعر 2250 ريال.
18 ألف وحدة بارد فقط بسعر2150 ريال
===================

2 - 24 ألف وحدة حار/بارد بسعر2650 ريال
24 ألف وحدة بارد فقط 2550 ريال.
==================

3- 30 ألف وحدة حار/بارد 3600 ريال كومبروسر كبير.
==================
عروض التقسيط لأهالى الرياض.
==================
التركيب والتوصيل مجانا..
اتصل لنصلك لباب المنزل أينما كنت...
================================
تليفون 0598733331 / 0508283782 / 0112661000/ 0565765233 واتس اب - 0565765233
الرياض - البديعة - شارع المدينة المنورة -غرب البديعة مول - بجانب مطعم عمو حمزة


----------

